

Why You Should Not Build a Recommendation Engine - dksidana
http://datacommunitydc.org/blog/2013/05/recommendation-engines-why-you-shouldnt-build-one/

======
splendidfailure
I think the author of this article makes a compelling argument for why
building a recommendation engine is not an efficient strategy in creating an
MVP. I've been working on an e-commerce startup for over a year now (eep!) and
after spending countless hours arguing over this exact prioritization with my
co-founder, I had to finally call it quits, because we just never got
anywhere. Recommendation engines sound sexier when pitching ideas, but at the
end of the day, how do you pitch a product that doesn't exist to customers
that only exist in theory?

